# Blacksmith Fork



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

On friday I was feeling the need to take off work a little early and do some 'aquatic research' up on the Blacksmith Fork river. My brother and I got on the river around three and had a couple hits but nothing consistent, around five/six it picked up and the bugs were flying thick! We had some fish jumping over a foot out of the water when they'd come up. We had the most success with size 16 yellow mayflies and darker caddis patterns. The water was down and semi visible, recommend going up if you get the chance! I haven't seen a hatch that thick for a while...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It was very good Sunday also. Just a plain 16 Adams filled the ticket. Mixture of Cutts and Browns


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I went up saturday in the rain, i just had to get out. Only caught 2, 1 whitefish and a pretty good brown (14 1/2" taped) on a scud, which i think is decent size for that river. The week before I was slaying them on a #16 PMD parachute adams.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Man, you guys are killing me. I would love to break away and head up to fish that river. I spent many days on that river when I should have been in class at USU. Also, how's the logan fishing? Have the flows up there started to calm down yet, or are they like down here and raging. I'm surprised at how long these high flows have lasted.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

The Logan is still crazy high.


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hopefully it comes down soon. As much as I like fishing Blacksmith, I grew up fishing the Logan. If you ever want to have a little fun pull over by third dam and throw out a little bead head in front of the spillway, you can watch a handful of fish follow your nymph before they hit it. I pulled out 10+ fish in a half hour last summer, best part being that I was right next to a couple bait fisherman who hadn't caught anything in the couple hours they had been fishing. As I pulled away I watched both of them cast into the are I was fishing, pretty sure the new spot didn't help them much.  Can't wait for the water to come down so I can spend some quality time on the lower pocket water before the upper Logan opens...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

cache19 said:


> I pulled out 10+ fish in a half hour last summer, best part being that I was right next to a couple bait fisherman who hadn't caught anything in the couple hours they had been fishing.


I have seen that situation before (bait fishing) where they don't catch anything. A guy was using #20 WD40s and smaller producing fish...of course it's what they are feeding on at the time, but that's always great for a fly to catch when bait can't!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Fished the logan today, caught 2 small rainbows and 1 whitefish. It is still pretty high but definately lower than the last time I was there. Im looking forward to fishing above redbanks what it opens up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2009)

I was up at black smith fork the other day and pulled several decent sized (14"-15") brookies out using parachue adams.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

What part of the river were you fishing? I have never caught a brookie on the Blacksmith. Were you up high in the canyon?


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2009)

Dead Drifter said:


> What part of the river were you fishing? I have never caught a brookie on the Blacksmith. Were you up high in the canyon?


I parked Just below Pioneer Campground and hiked up the river a ways before they started to surface. I caught them on Renegades and Parachute Adams. I was rather surprised that they were all brookies because only a few places on the net even say that there are brookies in Black smith fork.

and, Thanks for the info about the stoneflys (salmonflys) whatever they are. I was just shocked at how thick they were on the bottom of the rocks.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got back from the 2nd dam up blacksmith. Caught 1 rainbow below the dam and 2 chubs and a brown on the dam on a small brassie.


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

Any new reports on the Logan?..


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

In 34 years of fishing the BS I have caught 1 brookie- at 7". Isn't this weather great-
If this is Global warming- yes- Fishing Stones on the 28th of June during a hatch. Unreal.


----------

